# Remove Heat Press Vinyl?



## FAR Clothing Co

I have a Jersey that I put my name and number on, but I have learned a few things since then. My question is: Is there a way to remove heat vinyl? Just have 1 to do. Thanks, PC


----------



## joeshaul

I read a method on these forums where if you place a sheet of regular paper over the shirt and press for the same time as your heat transfer vinyl, then peel hot, you can gradually remove it. I have not tried it myself, but I've heard from other members that it worked, but took a few presses. I wish I could find the original link that mentioned it, but not seeing it offhand. 

Other methods that I've read have involved a heat gun, or using acetone, but both may damage the garment, so I'd try this method first. A former forum member used to produce a product called t-saver that helped remove vinyl and transfer material from garments, but I am unsure if his product is still being made as he has passed away.


----------



## Progeny

There are a few places in the UK that do a removal spray, xpres do one and ja-int do one called superspray, I've seen others but not sure where.

I know this does not help you in USA but they might ship out there or tell you where you can get it.


----------



## FAR Clothing Co

I found a few threads... looks like heat gun or even the heat press.. Get it hot and start peelin' -PC


----------



## vctradingcubao

FAR Clothing Co said:


> I found a few threads... looks like heat gun or even the heat press.. Get it hot and start peelin' -PC


 Did you use the ordinary paper procedure? How was it on vinyl flex? I have only tried that on opaque transfer paper and wonder if it will also work on vinyl flex. Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun

I was the one who posted the plain paper technique. The method is a cheap way of removing the opaque material but it leaves the adhesive on the fabric. It is good if the new opaque will cover the adhesive entirely. Heat gun can damage the fabric.

Here is a link of vinyl remover: Vinyl Removers and Adhesive Removers for removing vinyl graphic film materials

Stahls product is the one I used and it worked. It does not damage the fabric. The adhesive melts. It does not leave any trace.


----------



## cookiesa

Luis I too have used this on the Stahls product and it worked a treat, as you said though, especially on dark fabrics it does leave a mark, something to consider when placing the next design on it.


----------



## KirstWhite

I use Specialty Materials vinyl and this solvent (or one similar to it) works just great. Very easy to do and no residue of any type is left on the garment. I purchased mine through Wellington House in Portland, OR.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I would also recommend the Tsaver product for this. It is made to remove shirt vinyl from garments. From the site, it looks like it is still available for purchase:

Order T-Saver


----------



## shutterbug

Saw this from a couple of years ago and thought I'd share, since everyone has such good information for me most of the time when I need help!

The man I used to work for is the one that taught me this. Apparently he tried it on vinyl and it worked. When he retired and closed, I opened my own shop and this is what works for me to remove vinyl. Keep in mind it is a little pricey to start, but it is a tool that will last forever.

(It also works for screen printing ink)

the gun is called a "goof gun". It plugs into a regular elect. outlet. (it may also be called a spot cleaning gun)
The liquid is called "TexOut" it is a "cured plastisol remover".

The gun runs $59 and the TexOut runs $20 (through Graphic Solutions Group. (Graphic Solutions Group). Offices in Dallas, Houston, Tulsa, and Ok City.

I spray directly on the vinyl I want to remove. It is a high pressure spray and it will hurt you if you spray it directly on yourself, so I recommend a towel or something under the item you are removing. High pressure spray the vinyl and watch it begin to peel up. I would almost say it melts it, but it stays cold like acetone. It doesn't take much but it does work!!! You can also use it in small areas without the gun if you have patience to use q-tips etc and apply it enough to "soak through" the vinyl until it releases from the shirt.

after you get the vinyl off, you may see a "white" residue that almost looks like it faded the shirt or discolored it. Just set it under your heat press for several seconds and it goes away. The texout will not harm the apparel, nor the person wearing it. I have removed names and numbers from baseball jerseys from local competition that put the wrong things on the wrong shirt right before a game, and they didn't have any allergic reactions at all. 

It leaves no tackiness or glue residue at all. I tried it on a DTG shirt that I printed, and it didn't work after curing-- it might have if I didn't heat set it first. 

It did not work very well on transferred apparel. (for me)

I hope this is useful to everyone looking to find ways to remove vinyl from shirts/apparel. Feel free to contact me with further questions. 

I didn't post this to advertise for Graphics Solutions, but it's the only place I deal with the most, and I got mine from them....don't even know anyone else that might carry the TexOut.... 

Happy Heat Transfer!!

Kim


----------



## MariesTees

I have a question does any one know what would get off the glitter flake from a tee? would it be the same vinyl remover that is used on other vinyl thanks


----------



## Lnfortun

MariesTees said:


> I have a question does any one know what would get off the glitter flake from a tee? would it be the same vinyl remover that is used on other vinyl thanks


You can use acetone. You can buy it from Walgreens or Menards.


----------



## mamag

Heat Transfer Warehouse also sells a product called 'Vinyl Letter Remover' --- I've used it and it works well. However, the larger the design and the darker the garment, there could be residue leftover. I think it's relatively inexpensive (< $20).

Good luck!

Lisa


----------



## Chopper

After using one of these solvents, do you need to wash the garment before reapplying a new piece of vinyl?


----------

